# Trunk Lift: Pneumatic Hood Supports for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For More Information Visit:
https://evannex.com/products/trunk-lift-for-tesla-model-3

If your hands are full, you have to juggle bags or items you're carrying, it is difficult to manually pull open your trunk hatch, so EVANNEX has the solution for you. EVANNEX offers Trunk Lift supports which replace the existing Model 3 OEM trunk lift supports with upgraded supports and springs allowing the trunk to open fully in an automatic manner when you use your App. You can also add the Frunk Lift to your order. Check it out...
*
USE CODE: KITTY5 (five) for orders of $50 or more.*






















































​For More Information Visit:
https://evannex.com/products/trunk-lift-for-tesla-model-3

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

